# Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?



## MaxHaus (4. Juni 2017)

*Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Hallo Forum,
mein System ist momentan folgendes:
Cpu: Ryzen 5 1600
Gpu: Msi Rx480
Mainboard: Msi B350 Pc Mate
Netzteil: Be quiet Pure Power 9 500W
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Pro
Ram: 8Gb Crucial Ballistix Tactical

Dieses System habe ich auch selbst zusammengebaut, ohne größere Probleme, also ich bin jetzt kein kompletter "Anfänger". Nun habe ich für meinen Ryzen 5 1600 momentan noch den Stock Cooler in Verwendung, den ich aufgrund von leichtem Overclocking nun austauschen möchte. Zuerst habe ich natürlich an einen Luftkühler gedacht, aber da mich Wasserkühlungen schon immer "reizen", aufgrund der Optik, Temperatur etc. habe ich mal ein bisschen nachgeguckt. Früher habe ich mich nie an eine Wasserkühlung getraut, erstens wegen des Preises und zweitens wollte ich kein Wasser in meinem System. Da es nun aber All in One Wasserkühlungen gibt, habe ich mir mir gedacht hier einfach mal nachzufragen. Sind diese Wasserkühlungen sehr schwer zu verbauen, oder sollte das machbar sein? Könntet ihr solche AiO- Wasserkühlungen empfehlen oder eher nicht? Wenn ja, dann würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir "gute" nennen könnt, die relativ leise (müssen nicht komplett Silent sein) sind und auch einen guten Preis haben, also am besten nicht mehr als 100/max. 150 Euro kosten. Mein Gehäuse ist ziemlich groß und bietet eigentlich genug Platz für Radiatoren.
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## chaotium (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Ich bin seit knappen 4 Jahren in der Wakü szene dabei.
Für mich sind AIO Waküs keine Wasserkühlungen 

Ob die was taugen kann ich nicht sagen, aber es gibt auch Custom Kits von EKWB oder Alphacool.
Mein erste Wakü war ein solches Kit.
Mein Gott ich war aufgeregt wie ein kleines Kind.

Die Custom sind nicht schwerer als ein Luftkühler.
Und bei Fragen hilft dir sicher das Forum. Die bekommen irgendwie alles zum Laufen XD


----------



## azzih (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Mittlerweile gibts schon einige durchaus vernünftige AiO Waküs. Sind halt mit 80-140€ immer noch deutlich teurer als ne Luftkühlung und in der Regel auch nicht leiser, da gute Luftkühlungen heute schon sehr leise sind.

Von der Kühlleistung sind die Doppelradiatormodelle schon sehr leistungsfähig, da gibts wenig zu meckern. Also kann man durchaus nutzen, hat halt im Gegensatz zu ner Wakü aus Einzelteilen den Nachteil das man keine andern Komponenten mit einbinden kann. Ist dafür aber auch weniger als halb so teuer.


----------



## chaotium (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*



azzih schrieb:


> Nachteil das man keine andern Komponenten mit einbinden kann. Ist dafür aber auch weniger als halb so teuer.



Stimmt nicht ganz, wenn ich mich recht erinnere haben EKWB und Alphacool erweiterbare AIO.


----------



## MaxHaus (4. Juni 2017)

Ich will sowieso nur die Cpu damit kühlen. Könntest du mir vielleicht ein paar gute Modelle nennen?



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit knappen 4 Jahren in der Wakü szene dabei.
> Für mich sind AIO Waküs keine Wasserkühlungen
> 
> Ob die was taugen kann ich nicht sagen, aber es gibt auch Custom Kits von EKWB oder Alphacool.
> ...




Wegen dem bereits genannten "Schwierigkeiten" möchte ich wenn überhaupt nur eine Aio Wasserkühlung!


----------



## Corsair_Fan (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

mal ne Frage warum gibt es AiO nur bis 360mm? Und keine 420mm oder so?


----------



## INU.ID (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Mein übertakteter 3930K wird jetzt seit Anfang 2012 von einer AIO (die alte Corsair H100 mit 240er Radiator) gekühlt, und ich hatte bis heute keine Probleme damit. Vorher hab ich so alle 2 Jahre mal den Staub aus dem Radiator gesaugt, mittlerweile hab ich aber vor alle einblasenden Lüfter selbst gebaute Filter aus Organza (ein sehr feiner Stoff) gepackt, der von Magneten gehalten wird (damit ich die Filter leichter auswaschen/wechseln kann).

Sofern dein Gehäuse es erlaubt, solltest du eine 280er AIO (mit zwei 140er Lüftern) nehmen. Die Alphacool Eisbaer 280 soll ganz gut sein (die ist auch erweiterbar), auch die  CoolerMaster MasterLiquid Pro 280 wird gelegentlich positiv erwähnt. Von der Leistung reichen eigentlich alle AIOs ab 240er Radiator locker aus, du musst nur die Bewertungen der Kunden bzgl. Pumpenlautstärke studieren. Die Lüfter vom Radiator lassen sich normalerweise vom Mainboard temperaturabhängig steuern, also stört es in der Regel auch nicht, wenn sie unter max. Drehzahl (womit sie ja normalerweise nie laufen) etwas lauter sind. Zur Not kann man die aber auch problemlos tauschen.

Wenn man keine größeren Aktionen vor hat, reicht eine AIO absolut aus. Eine Custom-Wakü kostet schnell mal 500€ und mehr, ist also min. 4-5x so teuer, kühlt dann aber nicht wirklich 4-5x besser. Und so lange man nicht auf das letzte MHz beim Overclocking aus ist, also jedes einzelne Grad Kühlung brauch, spielt es auch keine Rolle ob die CPU ein paar Grad kühler oder wärmer ist. Für Einsteiger würde ich daher auf alle Fälle erstmal eine AIO empfehlen, zumal man viele dieser Systeme später auch noch "modden" kann.


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Leistungsmässig liegt eine 280mm AiO wie die Corsair H110 irgendwo zwsichen einem Noctua NH-D15 und NH-U14S in der Kühlleistung ohne dabei leiser zu sein.
Der Vorteil ist dabei vllt. eine höhere Kompatibilität mit RAM und Grafikkarten im ersten ATX Slot.

Noctua NH-D15 Silent Tower Heatsink - YouTube
Noctua NH-U14S CPU Cooler Unboxing & Review - YouTube

Möchte man die Wakü wegen der Leistung sollte man also zu min. einem 280er Radiator greifen, besser zu einem 360er.
Das geht dann natürlich nichtmehr in jedem Case.
Will man eine geringe Lautstärke halte ich eine potente Luftkühlung für besser.

Klassische Custom Waküs spielen da ihre Stärke aus wo man mächtige Radiatoren ausserhalb des Gehäuses plaziert, das ist mit AiOs natürlich nicht möglich.


----------



## thoast3 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*



MaxHaus schrieb:


> Ich will sowieso nur die Cpu damit kühlen. Könntest du mir vielleicht ein paar gute Modelle nennen?



- Be Quiet! Silent Loop
- Alphacool Eisbaer
- Fractal Design Celsius
- Cooler Master MasterLiquid


----------



## MaxHaus (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Was haltet ihr non der Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 Komplett-Wasserkühlung, die soll ganz gut sein? Da ich ja nicht krasses Oc machen möchte, könnte ein 240er Radiator doch reichen oder??


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Nichts wenn man sie mit einer High-End Luftkühlung vergleicht sieht sie ziemlich schlecht aus:
Noctua's CPU Coolers - A Serious Case of AIO Regret? - YouTube

Heisser und lauter.

Grüße
Alexander


----------



## MaxHaus (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Okay, anscheinend ist eine AiO Kühlung dann doch nicht so "gut". Welche Luftkühler könnt ihr dann empfehlen für etwas übertakten? Ich will für einen Luftkühler, aber nicht soo viel Geld ausgeben!


----------



## thoast3 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Den Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev B.


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Eine Wasserkühlung macht dann Sinn wenn man die Kühlfläche im Gegensatz zu einem normalen CPU Kühler deutlich erhöhen kann.
Das trifft bei einer 2x120mm Kühlung nicht zu, min. 2x140mm oder 3x120mm sind notwendig um wirklich besser als High-End Luftkühler zu sein.

Richtig gut sind die beiden gezeigten Noctua Kühler.
Der NH-D15 wohl einer der besten Kühler am Markt:
Noctua NH-D15 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Etwas schwächer und günstiger der NH-U14s, Vorteile sind die Kompatibilität durch die geringere Größe:
Noctua NH-U14S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Alternativ im günstigen Bereich:
Richtig groß mit richtig Power, der Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT:
Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kaum schlechter, dafür deutlich komapkter der Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power:
Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noch etwas günstiger aber auch etwas schlechter der Thermalright True Spirit 140 Direct:
Thermalright True Spirit 140 Direct Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wichtig:
Schau mal nach welche Höhe des CPU Kühlers in dein Geghäuse passt, manche von denen sind richtig hoch.
Der True Spirit 140 Power ist mit glaube ich 171mm angegeben, passt nicht überall.

Grüße
Alexander


----------



## MaxHaus (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Danke, das Problem mit der Größe hält sich bei mir in Grenzen, da bei mir Lüfter mit einer Höhe von bis zu 193mm rein passen. Ich tendiere momentan zum Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev B. was hältst du von dem?


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Guter Kühler,
liegt von der Leistung und Größe zwischen den von mir genannten.
Kann man empfehlen, ist auch sehr beliebt und hört man nichts negatives.

Ich würde nur abraten wenn RAM mit recht hohen Heatspreadern eingesetzt wird.

Grüße
Alexander


----------



## MaxHaus (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Der ist doch so in eine Richtung "versetzt" ich glaube dann ist das nicht so Problematisch. Ich benutze die Crucial Ballistix Tactical.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Hast du dir die Hardware gerade neu gekauft?


----------



## MaxHaus (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Geht, vor knapp einem Monat! Wieso?


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Schade, dann hättest du zumindest das Netzteil wieder zurück schicken können, denn das L9 ist echt Müll.

Sofern du jetzt nicht superhart übertakten willst, lohnt sich ein Wasserkasten sowieso nicht.
Wenn dir der Standard Kühler nicht reicht, kauf dir einen Macho oder vergleichbar. Der reicht für Standard Übertakten.


----------



## MaxHaus (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Also das Netzteil  habe ich sogar schon länger und bin eigentlich zufrieden! Was ist denn daran so schlecht?


----------



## Chimera (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Abgesehen davon, dass es eher für Office-PCs und nicht für Gamer-/OC-PCs gedacht ist? Nun, es hat schon einen Grund, weshalb BQ es ziemlich schnell durch das Pure Power 10 ersetzt hat  Es ist nicht grundlegend schlecht, aber eben auch nicht grad super toll für nen PC, wenn man damit OC betreiben will. Da wäre das Straight Power oder Dark Power doch die etwas bessere Wahl gewesen. Kumpel hatte auch das L9 als Ersatznetzteil, da er sein Corsair AX wegen eines Defektes einschicken musste. Tja, war echt lustig mit seinem i7-980x: sobald er richtig Gutzi gab, stürzte das Sys jedes Mal fett ab  Ok, mit 2x GTS 580 hat er halt auch ordentliche Schluckspechte drin, aber er dachte, dass es immerhin als Übergang reichen würde. Mittlerweile hat er sich das Seasonix X-760 geholt und nutzt das Corsair nur noch als Ersatz, während das L9 im hohen Bogen auf den Eloschrott flog.


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Mal am Boden bleiben, tolle Geschichte die du da erzählst, zeugt aber eher vom Unvermögen deines Freundes als von der Qualität des Netzteils, dieses war ganz einfach unterdimenstioniert für das System.
Das Pure Power 9 ist eigentlich ein ganz gutes Einsteigernetzteil an dem es nichts auszusetzen gibt.
Für Anwenderfehler kann bequiet! nichts.

Siehe auch hier z.B. im Test:
be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 600W im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Rolk (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Zwei uralte GTX580 nutzen, aber ein kaum gebrauchtes NT auf den Schrott werfen ist vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt das sinnvollste was man machen kann.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*



Troma_Fanboy schrieb:


> Leistungsmässig liegt eine 280mm AiO wie die Corsair H110 irgendwo zwsichen einem Noctua NH-D15 und NH-U14S in der Kühlleistung ohne dabei leiser zu sein.
> Der Vorteil ist dabei vllt. eine höhere Kompatibilität mit RAM und Grafikkarten im ersten ATX Slot..



Das ist mal wirklicher Quatsch....Ich hatte zu Beginn den NH-D15 in meinem System. Meine Temps gingen beim Spielen teilweise auf 70Grad hoch, was mir zu viel war (mal abgesehen von den wirklich MONSTRÖSEN Maßen) und ich ihn deswegen gege eine H110i GT ausgetauscht habe. Ich habe den Radi an der Vorderseite (einsaugend) angebracht und bin komme jetzt bei Sommerlichen Temp. nicht über 61-62 Grad (außerhalb des Sommers, sind meistens max. 55 Grad die Regel). Kann gerne mal ein paar Videos als  Beweis anhängen wenn ich z.H. bin. 

Das Netzteil ist aber wirklich absolutes Low-End...da würde ich mal ein paar € in die Hand nehmen und mir was vernünftiges Kaufen


----------



## Andregee (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Ja die Aio bekommt Frischluft, der Noctua bekam die heiße Luft von der Gpu. Wen wundert diese Diskrepanz da schon? Schnell doch mal den Radi über die Gpu, wo der Noctua saß 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Dann hattest du ein Belüftungsproblem.
Hier noch ein unabhängiger Test:
Corsair H110i GT im Test - Hardwareluxx
Bei max. Lüfterdrehzahl mit über 2000rpm überholt die H110i ganz ganz knapp den Noctua und andere High-End Lüftkühler.
Bei normal üblichen Lüfterdrehzahlen hängt sie dann aber deutlich hinterher.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

und wieso sollte ich die AIO unterm Deckel positionieren??Damit der Noctua wieder gleich auf ist??oder das die AIO schlechter da steht??Schnall doch einfach den Noctua vorne dran!!Ach stopp!!geht ja gar nicht 

Ich kann aus direkter Erfahrung sprechen, ihr auch??Könnt ihr mir nen Noctua zeigen, der nen 5960x@4,4GHz auf unter 60 Grad unter BF1 hällt (bei 1200RPM)??


----------



## Chimera (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Zwei uralte GTX580 nutzen, aber ein kaum gebrauchtes NT auf den Schrott werfen ist vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt das sinnvollste was man machen kann.




Naja, nachdem es durchgebruzelt war, hät er es ja kaum noch behalten können, oder  ? Aber ist halt schon ein Stück weit sein Fehler, denn normalerweise befasst er sich ja nicht mit HW in diesen Preisbereichen und so vertraute er dem Verkäufer vollkommen und er wies ihn sogar darauf hin, dass er weg F@H fast 24h am Stück 2 GTX 580 (erst noch übertaktet) und den i7 laufen lässt, doch der Verkäufer meinte noch, dass das 730W dafür lockerst reichen würde. Theoretisch würd es dies ja auch, hat es im Endeffekt aber nicht 
Und bzgl. dem Alter der Karten: naja, Kepler war zum falten ja nun wahrlich kein Glanzstück, ausser halt den GK100 Karten und da er dem Folding halt doch mehr angetan ist, bleiben sie vorerst noch drin. Er hofft ja, dass er bald vom Geschäft ne Quadro günstig abgreifen kann, die sollt dann auch etwas sparsamer sein (wobei ich beim Thema Verbrauch bei ihm eh auf Granitohren stoss...).


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Ich hab Erfahrungen mit diversen Kühllösungen, mach das inzwischen schon seit 15 Jahren, hab früher auch Custom Waküs gebastelt und bin schon Jahre vor dem aufkommen dieser AiOs zu dem Schluss bekommen dass sich eine Wakü erst lohnt wenn man deutlich mehr als einen 2x120er Radi verwendet. 2x140er seh ich grad so an der Grenze des sinnvollen.
Und da macht deine AiO keinen Unterschied.
Im Test wurde eine ähnliche CPU mit ähnlichen Spannungen getestet und da war der Noctua besser, gleiches im vorher verlinkten Test von LinusTechTips, steht also 2:1 gegen dich.
Bei einer guten Gehäusebelüftung bekommt der Noctua auch ausreichend kühle Luft, das hat bei dir wohl nicht so wirklich geklappt.
Das Problem mit deiner Anordnung ist halt das du für ne kühle CPU alle anderen Bauteile mehr aufheizt, finde ich persönlich nicht optimal.
Bei mir wäre der Radiator ausblasend angeordnet, bei einem gut belüfteten Case würde das nur geringe Unterschiede in der CPU Temperatur ausmachen, dafür laufen z.B. die Grafikkarte und die VRMs deutlich kühler als wenn bereits deutlich vorgeheizte Luft eingeblasen wird.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Ich mache dir mal ein Foto von meiner Gehäusebelüftung....3x 140mm  (jetzt inkl. 280er Radi)+ 1x 140mm hinten raus, + 2x 140mm oben raus...das soll ne schlechte Belüftung sein???

Edit: ein altes Video von mir (noch mit der Übergangs 1070) Jetzt geh schlafen SCHAFFE89 - YouTube

Ich habe geliefert, jetzt seit ihr Profis dran


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Und was soll ich jetzt da sehen?
Weiss nicht was bei dir falsch lief, vllt. auch die Wärmeleitpaste mit der Aronal verwechselt.
Es steht immernoch 2:1 gegen dich, plus meine Erfahrungen.

PS: Kanns vllt. sein das du dir nicht eingestehen willst Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen zu haben?


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Na ich habe bewiesen, dass die H110i GT meine CPU DEUTLICH unter Belastung (BF1) unter 60 Grad hält. Jetzt zeig DU mir einmal (mit einem Video Beweis), dass der Noctua das auch kann. Aber bitte jetzt keine Spielzeug CPU nehmen sondern ne vernünftige! Geld aus dem Fenster geworfen??Hä??wieso das denn??MAl davon ab, was interessieren solche Klimper-Beträge??sowas merkt man doch nicht einmal wenn die vom Konto gehen!


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Willst du jetzt mit deinem "Reichtum" angeben?
Ich hab dir bereits 2 mal bewiesen das diese AiO nicht besser ist als ein High-End Luftkühler.
Deine CPU oder deine Fehler in deinem System interessieren hier keinen.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Achso und weil DU diese Beweise zeigst, sind MEINE automatisch irrelevant???Ich habe nie behauptet das der Noctua schlecht sei, sondern, dass bei richtiger Positionierung, die AIO besser sein KANN (wie in meinem Fall).


----------



## Corsair_Fan (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

mal ne Frage warum gibt es AiO nur 360mm Varianten & keine 420mm ?


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Achso und weil DU diese Beweise zeigst, sind MEINE automatisch irrelevant???Ich habe nie behauptet das der Noctua schlecht sei, sondern, dass bei richtiger Positionierung, die AIO besser sein KANN (wie in meinem Fall).


Nein, du sagst das meine Aussagen quatsch sind und deine AiO dem Noctua deutlich überlegen ist.
Ich hab dir mehrere Tests gezeigt die das Gegenteil zeigen.
Hier ein 3. Test:
Corsair Hydro H110i GT - AiO-Wasserkühlung im Test - Temperaturverhalten (Seite 9) - HT4U.net
Da sieht man nochmal das es mehr von der Lüfterkurve abhängt was besser ist.
Und das dann bei ca. dem doppelten Kaufpreis, wow.
Was bei dir dann falsch lief weiss ich nicht, in der Mehrzahl der Fälle ist ein Noctua NH-D15 mit der 280er AiO zumindest gleichauf.
Ich weiss auch nicht was du für ein kindisches Problem hast und irgendwelche Videos von mir willst.
Messwerte von neutralen Testseiten sollten genügen, hab ich inzwischen 3 gebracht die alle in etwa das selbe zeigen und meine erste Aussage stärken.

@Corsair_Fan:
Wahrscheinlich weil es kaum Gehäuse gibt in welche ich problemlos einen 420mm Radiator unterbringe.
Die Hersteller erwarten sich da wohl kaum große Verkaufszahlen.
Deswegen überwiegen wohl die AiOs bis 240/280mm.


----------



## jkox11 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*



Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> mal ne Frage warum gibt es AiO nur 360mm Varianten & keine 420mm ?



Weil die AiO ja nur für die CPU's gedacht sind. 
Generell gilt, je grösser die Radiatorenfläche, desto besser die Kühlung. 

Aber das Optimum hat man irgendwann erreicht. 
Das heisst an sich, dass es keinen Unterschied mehr macht ob die Fläche 240, 280, 360 oder 420 ist. Der Unterschied ist da, aber sehr gering. 
Interessantes Video der Celsius: Fractal Celsius S24 & S36 AIO Review 240mm 360mm - YouTube
Die Leistung der S24 ist da fast auf der gleichen Ebene als die S36.


----------



## Andregee (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*



Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> und wieso sollte ich die AIO unterm Deckel positionieren??Damit der Noctua wieder gleich auf ist??oder das die AIO schlechter da steht??Schnall doch einfach den Noctua vorne dran!!Ach stopp!!geht ja gar nicht
> 
> Ich kann aus direkter Erfahrung sprechen, ihr auch??Könnt ihr mir nen Noctua zeigen, der nen 5960x@4,4GHz auf unter 60 Grad unter BF1 hällt (bei 1200RPM)??



Man kann natürlich auch die Gpu mit vorgeheizter Luft versorgen damit sie nicht friert 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Farbfieber (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*



Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> mal ne Frage warum gibt es AiO nur 360mm Varianten & keine 420mm ?



Es liegt eher dadran das es kaum Gehäuse auf den Markt gibt die so einen großen Radiator verbauen könnten und wenn es diese gibt sind sie eher selten zu finden beim Endkunden.
Ich hab mir eine  erweiterbare AiO von Alphacool geholt und bin mit dieser super zufrieden.  Für mich waren Optik,Lautstärke (Die Pumpe der Alphacool Eisbaer ist auf 7V bzw selbst auf 12V aus einen geschlossenen Gehäuse überhaupt nicht heraus zu hören)  und Flexibilität sehr wichtig. Bei der Lösung von Alphacool kann ich ohne Probleme den Kreislauf erweitern.
Auch wenn der Kühler von Noctua aus Preis-/Leistungssicht zwar besser wäre - sagt mir die Optik des Kühler überhaupt nicht zu.


----------



## Guffelgustav (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein um die eigentliche Frage des TE zu beantworten.
Also ich hatte lange Zeit (knapp 2 Jahre) einen be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 Luftkühler.
Dieser war extrem stark in allen Punkten. Lautstärke, Kühlung.....aber auch Gewicht und Größe 
Habe dann ein neues Case gekauft, welches ich schon immer besitzen wollte (NZXT H440).
Durch das Seitenfenster, wollte ich jetzt auch was sehen und nicht nur einen schwarzen dicken Block mit einer kleinen silbernen Aufschrift "be Quiet".
Habe mir dann die NZXT Kraken x62 gekauft und in der Folge auch sehr viel damit experimentiert. Also mal vorne eingebaut, mal oben eingebaut. Beide Positionen jeweils mit Push-Anordnung der Lüfter, Push/Pull werde ich bald noch testen.
Für einen Vergleich macht NUR die Position unterm Deckel Sinn, da diese sehr nahe an einer Position des DRP3 ist und alles andere zu einer Verzerrung der Ergebnisse führen würde.
Zum Vergleich der beiden Kühllösungen:
-Radi oben verbaut-
Mit Stocklüftern ist der DRP 3 mit der x62 gleichauf, evtl. leicher Vorteil beim DRP 3. Beide sind in etwa gleich leise/laut und die Temperaturunterschiede sind im Bereich der margin of error.
Nimmt man ordentliche Lüfter, dann sieht die Welt ganz anders aus.
Hier hängt die AiO den DRP 3 definitiv ab. Sei es was Lautstärke als auch Kühlleistung angeht.
Preislich gewinnt natürlich der DRP 3, da alleine gute Lüfter für eine 280er AiO mal um die 40€ kosten. Dazu kommt noch der Preis einer AiO selbst, was ca. 120-150€ sind. Demgegenüber stehen 80€ für nen High-End Luftkühler - das ist einfach kein Vergleich^^
Optisch geht es natürlich an die AiO - meiner Meinung nach zumindest.

Mein Fazit dazu also:
Hast du ein Seitenfenster und willst, dass alles schick, geordnet und gut aussieht? 
Dann kann ich dir eine AiO empfehlen. Sei dir aber bewusst, dass dich die Stock-Lüfter von egal welcher AiO nach kurzer Zeit so sehr nerven werden, dass du neue kaufen musst/wirst.
Hier kommt evtl. noch der sich aufdrängende Basteldrang dazu, sich dann doch eine Custom-Loop zu bauen.....ich verfluche es 

Hast du ein komplett geschlossenes Case und/oder Optik ist dir nicht so wichtig, sondern du willst einfach die beste Performance für wenig Geld? 
Dann kauf dir den DRP 3 oder das Counterpart von Noctua und du hast damit mehr als ausgesorgt.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*



Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> mal ne Frage warum gibt es AiO nur 360mm Varianten & keine 420mm ?



Schlicht zu teuer.
Der Aufwand für das Ergebnis ist zu groß und dann musst du das Teil noch irgendwo unterbringen.
Die meisten Case haben Platz für einen 280er Radiator. Einige dazu noch für einen 360er Radiator.
Beim 420er Radiator wird die Luft aber sehr dünn.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

lohn sich eine Umstellung auf eine AiO Wakü? Hab jetzt im Idel 29-33°C und noch 2 Std spielen etwa?? also weniger als 50°C (PWM Steuerung spricht erst ab da an)


----------



## Redrudi (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Von den Temps her nicht.Von der optik jaaber ob es dir das wert ist kannst du nur allein entscheiden.Denke auch daran das dann wahrscheinlich auch noch andere Lüfter gekauft werden und dann noch ca.40€ dazu kommen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*



Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> lohn sich eine Umstellung auf eine AiO Wakü? Hab jetzt im Idel 29-33°C und noch 2 Std spielen etwa?? also weniger als 50°C (PWM Steuerung spricht erst ab da an)



Das musst du wissen.
Einen Wasserkasten verbaut man in der Regel wegen der Optik, weil dann der Blick aufs Mainboard nicht mehr von einem dicken Kühler verdeckt wird.
Dafür kostet das mehr. Optik kostet nun mal immer etwas mehr, kennt man ja.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

wegen der Optik will ich nicht ca. 180€ rein stecken es geht mir eher um die Leistung ob es jetzt was bringt oder nicht. Und daran zerbrech ich mir grad den Kopf. Was wenn es nur 2-5°C sind ist dan ein teurer Spaß.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Als ich noch Luft hatte hätte ich mit einer AIO auch nur etwa 5-6 Grad bessere Temperaturen gehabt.
Zumindest laut einem Freund der ein ähnliches System hatte und sich eine Eisbaere 360 verbaut hatte. Mit weniger Radiatorenfläche hätte ich wohl möglich keine Temperatur Verbesserung gehabt.
Bei einer AIO hatte ich aber bedenken das die Pumpe hörbar ausfallen könnte und die Lüfter wird man auch nicht so langsam drehen lassen können. Zumindest wenn man niedrige Temperaturen haben möchte.

Ich habe mir daher eine Custom Wasserkühlung zusammengestellt.
Mit der CPU bin ich von 56 auf 46 Grad gekommen und mit der Grafikkarte von 69 Grad auf nur 40-43 Grad.
Der eigentliche Vorteil ist aber alles mit nur 500 U/min betreiben zu können und dennoch diese Temperaturen zu haben.

In meinem Fall war daher Silent und Optik der entscheidende Punk.
Hat aber dementsprechend was gekostet... mehr als deine 180€.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

für ein 5Jahre alten CPU lohnt sich keine Custom Wakü mehr. Und ein neuer PC ist noch lang nicht in Sicht warum auch mein jetziges Sys. packt alles noch. Nur die GPU könnte ml getauscht werden, ansonsten läuft er seit 5Jahren ohne Leistungesengpässe.
Daher sollte es ein AiW werde aber ob die jetzt noch viel reißen kann als mit den Genesis? Mein ganzes Sys. läuft auf 500U/min.

Hatte nur mal so aus Spaß ein  neuen i7-7700k System mit ner Wakü zusammengestellt ja das ist etwas kostenintensiver das ganze. Allein die Waküteile lagen bei 800€.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Das war aber billig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

waren zwei Rad ein AGB+Pumpe und diverse Fitting und Tubes, hab ja auch ein "kleines" Case wo alles kompakt ist


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*



Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> wegen der Optik will ich nicht ca. 180€ rein stecken es geht mir eher um die Leistung ob es jetzt was bringt oder nicht. Und daran zerbrech ich mir grad den Kopf. Was wenn es nur 2-5°C sind ist dan ein teurer Spaß.



Dann lass es. denn du wirst mit einem Wasserkasten keine überragend geringe Temperaturen haben.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

mal sehen was ich machen. Noch mal ne Frage muss man alle AiO Waku mit "Wasser" befüllen oder gibt es da Unterschiede?


----------



## thoast3 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Viele kannst du gar nicht befüllen. Je nach OEM braucht man auch, wenn man überhaupt nachfüllen kann, ein spezielles Kühlmittel. Bei Asetek ist afair ein Schmiermittel für die Pumpe im Kühlmittel vorhanden.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

wollte mir erst eine 360 Silentloop holen hab dann aber eine von Fractal Design gefunden die man nicht befüllen muss was ist nun besser. Eine zum befüllen oder eine die man nicht befüllen muss?


----------



## thoast3 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Das kommt immer auf deine Bedürfnisse an. Es schadet nicht, eine nachfüllbare AIO zu haben, falls du z.B. deine Grafikkarte mit in den Kreislauf einbinden möchtest. Aber man kann sowohl die Silent Loop als auch die Fractal Design Kelvin und Celsius nachfüllen.

Btw: Die Silent Loop musst du auch nicht befüllen, kannst es aber tun. ACHTUNG: Dabei geht deine Garantie verloren!


----------



## Corsair_Fan (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

@ thoast3

warum sagt dann aber bequiet man soll aller 2 Jahre sie Silentloop wiederbefüllen?


----------



## thoast3 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Ist ne Empfehlung seitens be Quiet, aber warum sie dann die Garantie verweigern, wenn man ihrer Empfehlung folgt, verstehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## taglicht (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Alle zwei Jahre... Ja und wann genau erlischt die Garantie? Richtig, nach zwei Jahren.


----------



## thoast3 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Ne, nach 3 Jahren, wenn man sie nicht öffnet [emoji14]


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*



Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> warum sagt dann aber bequiet man soll aller 2 Jahre sie Silentloop wiederbefüllen?



Du verlierst die Garantie, wenn du die Schlauchverbindungen öffnest.
Beim Befüllen verlierst du keine Garantie. Der Pumpenkasten hat ja so einen kleinen Nachfüllstutzen.


----------



## Chimera (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Bei der Silent Loop muss man bzw. kann man nach 2 Jahren ca. 2-3ml(!) nachfüllen, da muss man nicht die ganze AIO befüllen. Auch bei der neuen Fractal Celsius sollt man wohl nach 2-3 Jahren wieder etwas nachfüllen, denn das Wasser verdunstet ja bei jeder AIO mit der Zeit, nur dass man iwann Modelle wie die Corsair, Arctic, etc. dann wegschmeissen kann und Alphacool Modelle wie die Eisbaer, BQ Silent Loop oder Fractal Kelvin bzw. Asetek Modelle wie die Fractal Celsius in so nem Fall leicht nachbefüllt werden können.
Weiterer Vorteil bei nem Modell wie der BQ Silent Loop, Fractal Kelvin und Eisbaer: da kommen normale Wakü Komponenten zum Einsatz, sprich man könnte problemlos auch die Fittings tauschen, Radi erweitern/ändern, usw. Bei der neuen Asetek, welche Fractal unter dem Namen Celsius anbietet, könnte man dies zwar auch (vorallem, wenn man den Alu-Radiator durch nen kupfernen ersetzen möcht). Hab selber beides, ne BQ Silent Loop 120 (weil leider kein 240er reinpasste, aber bei Gelegenheit und neuem Case dann der 120er Nexxxos durch nen 240er ersetzt wird) und ne Asetek aka Cryorig A80, wobei ich im nachhinein den Kauf der Cryorig bereue, denn die kann ich in paar Jahren wegschmeissen, während ich die Silent Loop bzw. Teile davon auch weiternutzen kann.
Die Eeierlegendewollmilchsau an AIOs existiert nun mal noch immer noch, jede hat einzelne kleinere oder eben auch grössere Mankos und wenn man diese nicht will, bleibt ausser Custom nur noch Lukü übrig.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Das Dilemma ist aber aus meiner Sicht, dass man sich keine 2-3ml Nachfüllpacks kaufen kann.
Du musst dann schwere Geschütze auffahren, um nachzufüllen und das wird nach meiner Vermutung kaum einer machen.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

@ Threshold
eben das meinete ich ja mit wiederbefüllen an der dafür vorgesehenen Öffnung das verliert man doch keine Garantie warum auch? Wenn man die Schlauchverbindung öffne ist das ja klar.
Ja das ist wieder der Nachteil von den AiO´s das man zu wenig Platz an der Pumpe hatt um diese wiederbefüllen zu kommen, aber zu was gibt es Pipetten und wenn man halt nur Liter Flaschen Kühlwasser bekommt hatt man diese halt da wenn man sie braucht.

@ Chimera
also würdest du eine AiO empfehlen die man wiederbefüllen kann richtig? So wie ist das verstanden habe. Klar ist eine Custom Wakü besser aber für mich lohn sich das nicht mehr und ein neuen PC brauch ich auch in den nächsten Jahren nicht, warum auch der läuft noch super und hatt keine Probleme. Nur das NT und die GPU werden mal in der nächsten Zeit neu kommen. Anonsten läuft er wie vor 5 Jahren noch.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

@Corsair_Fan
In custom wakues, wenn man diese befüllen kann, würd ich nur destiliertes Wasser reinfüllen. Die Gefahr ,dass die bestehende Flüssigkeit mit einem neuen Mittel reagiert ist zu groß.
Aber wenn man sich die silenloop anschaut, diese nutzt G1/4 Anschlüsse(Eisbaer auch nur hat die einen mini Agb ), sollte das Kühllmittel wirklich einmal einen niedrigen Stand erreicht haben, dann kann man das recht schnell wieder flott bekommen.Ein günstiger Agb und Norrprene oder EK ZMT Schläuche (alle beide Weichmacher frei) dazu Anschlüsse > wenn man nicht übertreibt bleibt man unter 50 euro. Mit der Optionen kann man modulare AIOs auf dauer Warten.
Das einzige was mir noch einfällt, baut man eine AIO so um würde ich das alte Kühlmittel entfernen und ausreichend spühlen, damit es ja keine reaktion mit einem vieleicht neuen Kühlmittel gibt. Wenn kein alu im Kreilauf ist würde auch einfach Destiliertes Wasser reichen.


----------



## Venom89 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Kann auch ohne Alu nach hinten los gehen 
was ist das in meinem GPU-Block? - ComputerBase Forum

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Einfaches destilliertes Wasser würde ich nicht nachfüllen.
Entweder noch Zusätze verwenden oder Fertiggemisch, denn sonst hat man kein Korrisionschutz mit drin.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Was macht man dann wenn der Zusatz sich mit den Bestehenden mittel nicht "verträgt" ? Dann verdünnt man es eben, solang es nur kupfer im Kreislauf ist "Rostet" da nichts, selbst messing wäre wurscht - ist neutral !
Hätte selbst nie gedacht das innovatek protect Konzentrat mit dem fertiggemisch leicht ausflockt.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

@ razzor1984
wie meinst du das mit einer AiO Erweitern? Kann man dann die Pumpe noch nutzen oder muss man da sich eine neue mit AGB holen? Versteh das grad etwas nicht, wie du das grad meinst.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Habe letztens  eine Küchenamateure nach nur 2 Jahre austauschen müssen da sie leicht undicht war.
Messing und Kupfer rostet zwar nicht, aber der Grünspan der dabei einsteht ist nicht besser als Rost. 

Grünspan ist auch eine Art von Korrosion.
Was bin ich froh gewesen direkt eine neuen Wasserhahn gekauft zu haben ohne zu versuchen das alte zu reparieren, denn die Schrauben und Anschlüsse waren so stark korrodiert das ich froh war irgendwie das Ding ohne darauf achten zu müssen es zu beschädigen ab zu bekommen. Habe mich für Fertiggemisch entschieden, in 1-2 Jahren werde ich sehen ob es sich gelohnt hat. Bisher(4,5 Monate) ist alles Top und sauber.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

@Corsair Fan
Wennn du dir die Eisbaer oder sielent loop hernimmst dann teilen sich diese viele Komponeneten von einer echt custom wakue - Anschlüsse Radiator. Die Pumpen sind halte nicht so Leistungsstark, aber eine zusätzlicher Radiator sollten zb die Eisbear oder Sielentloop stemmen können (zb 240er) Der Kreislauf sollte nicht zu groß werden. Meine Aussage war auf das Wiederbefüllen bezogen, weil die silent loop ja keinen Agb hat, müsste man diesen einfügen in den Loop. Selbst der mini AGB in der Eisbaer ist nicht gerade "Anwender freundliche" da wird das befüllen ein Kraftakt  



@IICarus - Bei den Armaturen gehen meistens die Kartuschen kaputt bzw werden undich, das ist dann ein "wirtschaftlicher" Totalschaden weil eine neue Kartusche fast so viel kostet wie eine neue Armatur. Bezogen auf den grünspan was du erlebt hast ist  "Edelrost" das ist nicht so problematisch wie richter Grünspan der Zerstört dir das Material  (Bei den steh bolzen zur fixierung der amatur wd40 nehemn ist dann wie neu  )
Wie gesagt in wakues wird es nicht zu "ROST" // Grünspan kommen, für Grünspan brauchst du essigsäure. Es kann aber durchaus zu einer Patina kommen, das entstehn vorallem durch Luft (Kohlendioxid - Schwefeldioxid)
LINK: Korrosion


----------



## IICARUS (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Der Stehbolzen war mit W40 schwer abzubekommen, die Schläuche nur unter hoher Gewalt zu lösen.
Dabei war mir nicht wichtig ob was dabei beschädigt wird, Hauptsache raus damit.

Egal was es am ende war, es ist Oxidiert und das war das ich meinte, das Metall halt mit der Zeit ohne Zusätze Oxidieren kann.
Das mit der Kartuschen hast du recht, daher hatte ich direkt neu gekauft um mich nicht lange damit beschäftigen zu müssen.

Natürlich hätte ich den alten Wasserhahn wieder gangbar machen können, aber neues rein war einfacher und schneller.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

@ razzor1984
okay so meinst du das jetzt. Also könnte ich mir die Eisbär, Silentloop, Celsius36 holen einen kleinen AGB und die fehlenden Fitting und Schläuche und den AGB dann in den Kreislauf einbauen soll nur für den CPU werden. GPU bleibt orginal.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Sicher, wie es dabei mit der Garanti ist? Aber denke die wird sicher außer kraft gesetzt. Heutige Aois sind um welten besser, wenn ich denke was meine H80 damals vollbracht hat. Bei den Schläuchen, wegen der bausweise ,würd ich nur weichmacherfreie nehmen(Norrprene oder EK ZMT + knickschutz). Mir ist nicht bekannt wie man die Kühler "reinigen" könnte.
Edit: in der neuen PCGH gibt es eh einen ausführlichen test von AIOs


----------



## Corsair_Fan (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

ah okay bin noch nicht dazu gekommen die mir durchzulesen.


----------



## Chimera (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Zuerst mal: auf die Garantie versteifen sollt man sich nie, denn Garantie ist kein Anspruch, sondern eine Kulanzleistung des Herstellers und da kann es auch vorkommen, dass der Nutzer absolut nix gemacht hat und trotzdem ne Absage vom Hersteller bekommt. War bei mir im Falle Gainward der Fall: Graka von einem auf den anderen Tag tot, eingeschickt und nach Wochen(!) erhielt ich Antwort "Keine Garantie, Schaden ist ihre Schuld" und damit war der Fall für Gainward erledigt. Keine Erklärung, was überhaupt defekt war, nix. Und da ich damals weder am Takt rumschraubte noch sonst was machte, war ich erst mal schockiert. 
Seither seh ich die Garantie doch bissel anders. Wenn ich jetzt morgen ein neues Case bekommen würd, wo auch ein 240-280er Radi reinpassen würde, dann wär mir die Garantie von BQ aber sooooooo was von egal und ich würd den Radi tauschen. Wenn man sich nicht grad wirklich saublöd anstellt, dann sollte weder beim befüllen noch Radi tauschen ein Defekt auftreten. Klar, wenn man in die Schläuche spuckt oder pinkelt, ja dann kann sie natürlich Schaden nehmen und dann hat man die A-Karte  Und übrigens, wer sagt eigentlich, dass man bei BQ wegen dem nachfüllen (was sie ja sogar in der Anleitung angeben) die Garantie verliert? Zumal eben, in der Anleitung wird ja erst nach 2 Jahren ein nachfüllen erwähnt und wenn sie 2 Jahre top läuft, man dann beim nachfüllen nicht wirklich nen Mist fabriziert, dann sollte sie min. auch noch das eine Jahr bis Garantieablauf funzen  Zumal das nachfüllen ja über den Fillport keine grosse Sache ist und BQ ja damals bei der Pumpe-rasselt-Thematik den Leuten gar empfohlen hatte, dass sie nachfüllen sollten....
Und bzgl. der Menge: naja, wenn man keinen guten Kollegen hat, der ne Wakü nutzt und einem mit Kühlmittel aushelfen kann, dann kann man sich auch nen Liter holen. Ist ja nicht so, dass so was ein Vermögen kostet. Manche verwenden gar nur destiliertes Wasser zum nachfüllen, was wohl am günstigsten ist.
Und ich würd heute garantiert niemals mehr so ein Teil von Asetek oder CoolIt holen, wo man absolut keine Möglichkeit hat was zu tauschen oder erweitern. Warum sollt ich mich für das aus meiner Sicht schlechtere Produkt entscheiden, wenn es bessere Alternativen auf dem AIO-Markt gibt?


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Doch, Garantie ist ein Anspruch, der ist vertraglich geregelt und hängt von den Garantie Klauseln des Herstellers ab.
Daher heisst es Garantie, der Hersteller garantiert dir gewisse Eigenschaften des Produkts.
Die Gewährleistung ist gesetzlich geregelt und gilt bei Neuware 2 Jahre, jedoch mit der Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten.
Kulanz dagegen ist eine rein freiwillige Leistung ohne irgendeine Grundlage.

D.h. wenn dein Schaden von den Garantiebestimmungen gedeckt war hättest du die Leistung einklagen können.
Macht aber i.d.R. keiner mein Hardware. Bei nem Auto sieht das aber z.B. völlig anders aus.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

@chimera - warum sollte man sich in einer bestehenden AIO ein anderes Kühlmittel reinkippen? Wenn nur die gleiche mixtur vom Hersteller oder verdünnen mit destiliertem Wasser. Die Gefahr ,dass  sich zwei unterschiedliche Korrosionsmittel unter einander "inkompatibel" sind und zum Ausflocken neigen ist zu groß. Das sauber zu bekommen......weiß ja nicht mal ob eine silentloop/ Eisbaer "Zerlegbar" ist.


----------



## Chimera (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*



Troma_Fanboy schrieb:


> Doch, Garantie ist ein Anspruch, der ist vertraglich geregelt und hängt von den Garantie Klauseln des Herstellers ab.
> Daher heisst es Garantie, der Hersteller garantiert dir gewisse Eigenschaften des Produkts.
> Die Gewährleistung ist gesetzlich geregelt und gilt bei Neuware 2 Jahre, jedoch mit der Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten.
> Kulanz dagegen ist eine rein freiwillige Leistung ohne irgendeine Grundlage.
> ...



Also, wer wegen ner ollen 200.- Graka gegen ein Milliardenunternehmen klagen will und auch noch glaubt, dass er ne Chance hat zu gewinnen bevor er total pleite ist... Hut ab. Sicher, wenn der Hersteller in den Bestimmungen schreibt, dass unter dies und jenes er sich kulant(!) zeigt und es ersetzt, ja dann hat man Anspruch. Nur ist es halt leider auch so, dass grad so grosse Firmen nicht einen oder zwei Anwälte beschäftigen und da sein Recht durchzudrücken, kann leider auch böse in die Hose gehen (gibt ja leider Gottes genügend Fälle hier in Europa, wo eben nicht der der recht hatte gewann, sondern der mit mehr Kohle und den besseren Anwälten). 
Und eben, blöd sind diese Hersteller ja nicht und wer sich mal die Mühe macht und die Bestimmungen durchliest... Mach mit dir jede Wette, dass z.B. ein Grossteil hier im Forum immer noch nicht weiss, dass Asus z.B. die 5 Jahre Garantie eben nicht(!) dem Endkunden gewährt, sondern nur dem Händler.  
Der einfachste Punkt, wie ein Hersteller sich aus der Affäre ziehen kann (würd ich übrigens genauso machen): er verbietet jegliche Modifikation. Und die Krux da: unter Modifikation fallen leider seeeeeeehr viele Sachen   Aber wie gesagt, ich persönlich sehe die Garantie schon lange nicht mehr so ernst, die gesetzliche Gewährleistung wiederum, die nehme ich sehr ernst.


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Und wie willst du dann die dir zustehende Gewährleistung durchsetzen?
Kulanz hat in Garantiebestimmungen nichts zu suchen, dort garantiert dir der Hersteller gewisse Eigenschaften.
Eine Garantie ist genauso verpflichtend wie eine Gewährleistung.
Ob es Sinn macht zu klagen hängt vom streitwert und dem evtl. vohandensein einer Rechtschutzversicherung ab.
Bei einem gerechtfertigten Anspruch können auch die besten Anwälte nix machen.
Aber darum gings gar nicht, es ging darum das fälschlicherweise Garantie mit Kulanz in einen Topf geworfen hast, ich wollte dich nur auf deinen Irrtum hinweisen.


----------



## Tony130 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Das Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240 kostet grad 66,90€ Cooler Master MasterLiquid 240, Wasserkuhlung


----------



## PanikGOW (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Ich bin erst vor kurzem auf eine AIO  umgestiegen. Und zwar auf die be quiet Silent Loop 280. Und ich kann Dir sagen, das hat ganz Ordentlich was geschafft hat. Hörbar ist die praktisch gar nicht und die Kühlleistung ist wirklich gut. Ich Kühl damit meinen i7 6850k ,der zudem auch noch hoch Übertaktet ist. Und die Kühlung hält das Teil echt kühl.
Ich kann Dir son Teil zum einstieg nur ans Herz legen. LG


----------



## Chimera (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*



Troma_Fanboy schrieb:


> Aber darum gings gar nicht, es ging darum das fälschlicherweise Garantie mit Kulanz in einen Topf geworfen hast, ich wollte dich nur auf deinen Irrtum hinweisen.



Bitte sehr, grad weil du auch noch das schöne Beispiel Auto gebracht hast: Gewahrleistung und Garantie: Ein wichtiger Unterschied | AGVS | UPSA. Zitat: "Wichtig ist, dass zwischen der Garantie und der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung unterschieden wird. Während die Gewährleistung gesetzlich geregelt und für die Fahrzeughändler bindend ist (ausgenommen sind einzig Privat- sowie Exportverkäufe), stellt die Garantie eine freiwillige Leistung dar.".


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Ähm ja, und nun?
Dein Zitat ist irreführend, eine gewährte Garantie ist nicht freiwillig sondern bindend nach Vertragsrecht.
Die gewähr einer Garantie ist freiwillig.
Auf deutsch: Der Händler/Hersteller muss dir keine Garantie anbieten, tut er dies aber und sie wird vertraglich geschlossen muss er sich an seinen Vertrag halten.
Hat wieder beides nichts mit Kulanz zu tun.


----------



## Manston (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Für mich persöhnlich lohnt es sich einfach schon optisch, habe ein NXZT Gehäude mit Fenster und deshalb natürlich auch versucht alles möglichst ansehnlich zu gestalten, weshalb sich für mich die AiO schon alleine deshalb lohnt.


----------



## Lucifer2607 (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Ich hab seit 3 Monaten den Silent Loop 240, macht sich super mit meinem großen Sichtfenster, CPU ist kühler als vorher und extrem leise. Also ja lohnt sich mmn


----------



## Corsair_Fan (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mein Prolimatech Genesis gege die Fractal Design Celsiun S36 zu tauschen und die Serienlüfter gegen die eLoops zu ersetzten. 
Weiß nur nicht ob ich Push oder Push-Pull machen soll.


----------



## Chimera (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*



Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mein Prolimatech Genesis gege die Fractal Design Celsiun S36 zu tauschen und die Serienlüfter gegen die eLoops zu ersetzten.
> Weiß nur nicht ob ich Push oder Push-Pull machen soll.



Einfach hier mal schauen, wie wenig die Arctic von ihrem Push&Pull profitiert: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240: Empfehlenswerte Kompaktwasserkuhlung im Test. Sind gerade mal mickrige 2°C. Und grad die Eloop wären für Pull nicht wirklich die Nr.1 Empfehlung, da grad die 120mm da ja recht empfindlich auf Mesh-vor-derNase-Befestigungen reagieren und dann etwas lauter agieren. Hab selber die B12-2 an meiner Silent Loop 120 in Push&Pull getestet bevor ich die Silent Wings 3 High Speed PWM holte und fand es grausig: sogar bei 50% Drosselung und um die 650 U/min waren sie gut hörbar, wobei eben vorallem der hintere dafür stand. Denn als ich nur den einen blasend drauf hatte, war es noch erträglich und erst bei 100% nervte es mich.
Da die Fractal Celsius ja auch aus dem Hause Asetek stammt, dürft sie wohl denselben Radi wie all die anderen Asetek AIOs haben, eben auch die Arctic und wohl auch entsprechend dem nicht soooooo viel von Push&Pull profitieren. Natürlich darfst du es gerne selber versuchen und falls du eh geräuschresistent bist, dann stört dich das komische Geräusch evtl. auch gar nicht  ? Persönlich(!) find ich solche Nebengeräusche für so teure Lüfis halt nicht ok und würd drum eher auf die Silent Wings 3 (da diese im Gegensatz zu den SW2 ja Befestigungsecken für Radis haben), die Noctua Redux NF-S12B 1200 PWM oder Phanteks PH-F120XP/PH-F120MP oder andere setzen. Die Phanteks und der Noctua gehören zwar nicht zu den ultrasilent Lüfis, sind gedrosselt aber ok und blasen auch noch ordentlich. Wenn es auch sehr leise sein soll, dann halt eher die Silent Wings.
Ich selbst hab auf beiden AIO nach div. Lüfitests nur noch die SW3 montiert, in 120mm und 140mm und bereue es nicht. Hab die ganze letzte Woche durch mickrige 31-33°C Raumtemperatur gehabt und obwohl die Lüfis vom CPU Kühler bissel höher drehen mussten, wurd es nie laut oder gar hörbar (das Maximum was die SW3 auf der Cryorig in der Zeit drehten: 900 U/min)


----------



## Corsair_Fan (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

@ chimera
okay  ne bin nicht geräuschpervers das Problem haben auch die 140mm eloops obwohl das ja bei den behoben sein sollte okay also nur push. Die SW3 passen leider optisch nicht in mein Farbconcept da alles soweit in weiß schwarz gehalten ist. Ja die letzten Tage hatt ich auch gute 39°C im Idel bei 29°C Zimmertemp.


----------



## Chimera (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Nun, alternativ die Phanteks PH-F120XP, da wäre es fabrlich wieder ok. Gibt zwar auch die MP extra für Radiatoren, doch ob die auch leise sind... In den Reviews kamen sie gut weg, solange man nicht Vollgas gibt. Wobei eben, mit Push sollte es ja keine Probs geben bei den Eloops. Find es einfach bissel peinlich, dass NB so viel für die Eloops verlangt und die dann so heikel sind. Wobei es schon das zweite Mal war, dass mich NB enttäuschte. Schon die alten BlackSilent Pro fand ich nicht so berauschend, meine beiden PL-2 hab ich nach nur 1 Monat weiterverschenkt  Naja, dem Kollegen gefielen sie und er hat es nun mal nicht so mit Lautstärke


----------



## Corsair_Fan (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

das das finde ich auch echt schade für den Preis das die eLoops so ein Nachteil haben, aber im Push sind meine bei 600U/min nnur minimal zu hören


----------



## Aeshma (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Ich hab seit mehreren Wochen die Enermax Liqmax II 240 für meinen i7 und muss sagen bis jetzt verrichtet sie sehr gute Dienste. Die Lüfter sind zwar diskussionswürdig aber für den Preis kann ich (bis jetzt) mich bis jetzt absolut nicht beschweren.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

wie warm wird denn dein i7 so im Idel und unter Last wäre mal Interessant.


----------



## Gast20190527 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit selbst den Schritt einer AiO Wasserkühlung gemacht. Zuvor hatte ich auf der CPU einen Noctua NH_D15 und auf der GTX 1080ti einen Morpheus. Jetzt habe ich eine Eisbär 360 AiO und dazu noch einen 240er Radiator und eine GPX Einheit für die GPU. Hab das alles im Verbund auf 7v (ca 2800 rpm Pumpe) und es kühlt ganz ordentlich und ist auf 5v Lüftereintellung unhörbar. 

Ich würde nicht wieder zurück gehen, muss aber dazu sagen das ich ziemlicher Anfänger war und ein Mainboard durch Fehler mit Wasser zerschossen habe. Gott sei dank ein altes und nicht das neuste. Ich nutze stinknormales Destiliertes Wasser für die Kühlung, da meine Schläuche sowieso schwarz sind und man nichts an Farbe sehen kann.


----------



## Aeshma (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*



Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> wie warm wird denn dein i7 so im Idel und unter Last wäre mal Interessant.



Also im Idle hat mein i7 7700k zwischen 28 und 31 Grad und unter last (Falten oder zocken) geht der nicht über die 57 Grad marke.  Wie das jetzt mit Benchmarks aussieht kann ich nicht sagen hab ich noch nicht getestet. Übertaktet habe ich den auch noch nicht da dürften allerdings die Temperaturen klar etwas höher liegen.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

@ Danielneedles
und die Pumpe von der Eisbär reicht dafür aus um die CPU & GPU  zu versorgen? Frage deshalb wie füllst du das Wasser eigentlich nach in den Port an der Eisbär oder hast du ein extra AGB dafür.
Will eventuell die Fractal S36 damit ausstatten da der Füllport echt sch....  plaziert ist.


----------



## Gast20190527 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

die pumpe reicht locker für beides, sogar auf 7v. Ich fülle wasser über den FILL Port nach und hab ein externes Netzteil mit 12v um nur die Pumpe zu starten und das wasser zu verteilen.


----------



## Chimera (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*



Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> @ Danielneedles
> und die Pumpe von der Eisbär reicht dafür aus um die CPU & GPU  zu versorgen? Frage deshalb wie füllst du das Wasser eigentlich nach in den Port an der Eisbär oder hast du ein extra AGB dafür.
> Will eventuell die Fractal S36 damit ausstatten da der Füllport echt sch....  plaziert ist.



Also die Pumpe der Eisbaer ist ja ne stinknormale Alphacool DC-LT, in der BQ Silent Loop kommt ja auch diese (in leicht veränderter Form) zum Einsatz, ebenso in der Fractal Kelvin. Der Unterschied ist bei den jeweiligen einfach, dass die BQ komplett auf Silent getrimmt wurde, drum auch nicht gedrosselt werden darf, während die Eisbaer halt eher auf Leistung. CPU und GPU schafft die Pumpe schon, wenn auch nicht auf dem Level einer Eheim 1046 o.ä. Pumpen. Aber sie schafft es, um ne CPU und ne GPU kühl zu halten, sonst würd Alphacool ja wohl kaum die Erweiterungssets für die Eisbaer anbieten 
Nicht vergessen darf man, dass der Vorgänger gar noch viel potenter war (dafür nicht mal ansatzweise leise). Die CM Eisberg wurde an der Messe ja in nem Loop mit 2(!) Grakas und da hatte die null Probleme mit: Cebit: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L im Video - beeindruckende Pumpenleistung. Sicher, man kann die alte Eisberg nicht direkt mit der Eisbaer vergleichen, doch soooo schwach ist die Pumpe auch nicht  Sie ist auf alle Fälle sicher etwas potenter als die Asetek Pumpe, welche z.B. in der Fractal Celsius, Cryorig A, NZXT Kraken, usw. zum Einsatz kommt.
Übrigens, von ID-Cooling gab es gar so ne AIO, wo CPU und GPU Kühler an einem 240er Radi zum Einsatz kam: http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/56/name/HUNTER DUET. Man dürfte wohl davon ausgehen, dass wenn so ne AIO so was schafft, dann sollt es ne Eisbaer auch schaffen  Und sonst hängt man halt notfalls noch ne Pumpe ran, steht ja nirgends geschrieben, dass ein Kreislauf nur eine haben darf 

Edit: Guck, hier so ein Expemplar, dass saugeil aussieht und auch mit 2 Pumpen ausgestattet ist: Community PC's Folge 1 / Die erste WasserkÃ¼hlung? - YouTube. Sprich sollte man wirklich mit einer Eisbaer zu wenig Bumms am Start haben, dann kann man ja auch einfach 2 Kreisläufe machen und der GPU ne eigene Pumpe schenken. Gibt ja von Alphacool auch die Eiswolf AIOs, wo schon alles beisammen ist.
Jedoch bin ich persönlich der Meinung: wenn man CPU UND GPU im Loop haben möcht, sollt man besser gleich in ne vernünftige Wakü investieren. Sicher, kostet evtl. etwas mehr, doch dafür kann man gleich von Anfang an in genügend Leistung investieren und muss nicht mit halbgarem Zeugs leben  Aber eben, ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung (meine und nur meine ganz alleine, die teil ich mit niemandem, denn sie gehört nur mir  ).


----------



## Corsair_Fan (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Aio Wasserkühlung: Lohnt es sich?*

danke erst mal für die Info. Ne wenn ich eine AiO holen dann nur für die CPU,GPU kann ruhig so bleiben mit Lüfter mir ging es eigenlich nur darum einen eigenen AGB in den Loop einzubauen um den Lopp immer wieder auffüllen zu können ohne großen Aufwand.
Würde ich aber erst machen wenn die Garantie abgelaugen ist


----------

